# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  NetVerser, a WPF-based chatting system

## dee-u

This is my first WPF project and I just want to share it to everyone. Feedbacks and criticisms are most welcome.

----------


## Hack

Thank you for your CodeBank submission.

Per this CodeBank policy, I have edited your attachment and removed all compiled code.

We welcome and appreciate all entries into our Codebank, but ask that source code only be included with anything attached.

Thank you.

----------


## dee-u

Sorry about that, I forgot that it came with the compiled exe.

----------

